# Anything about eye color changing?



## BearBoy (Feb 2, 2022)

is there anything new or existing that can actually change eye color?

for example light brown, green, or blue


----------



## Alexanderr (Feb 2, 2022)

There’s a few obscure companies doing it in Turkey and one in Spain but their safety profile is questionable and so are their results.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Feb 2, 2022)

fair and handsomemaxxing


----------



## Korea (Feb 2, 2022)

MSM is likely the closest someone can get to lightening their eye color. MSM controls _Melanin production_, and a surplus of melanin in the eyes = darker color. That's why ethic ppl have darker eye colors on avg_. _

You can either ingest MSM powder as a supplement or use eye drops. I'd think taking it as a supplement would make more sense because you can't penetrate the eye barrier without a strong laser, basically making the eye drops useless.


----------



## Lorsss (Feb 2, 2022)

Alexanderr said:


> There’s a few obscure companies doing it in Turkey and one in Spain but their safety profile is questionable and so are their results.


----------



## Preoximerianas (Feb 2, 2022)

The only ones that I know of are these two places.









Results and Examples — Eye Color Change — KERATO


Here are examples from outcomes of the Keratopigmentation procedure. It is performed by global experts and has been published in Europe for more than 10 years. Eye color change with Kerato is safe, reliable, painless, permanent and immediate.




www.keratonyc.com













Change your eye color with Neoris - Discover our patients


Changing your eye color is now possible. See some examples of eye color change with Neoris. From brown to blue eyes, from brown to green eyes.




www.neoris-eyes.co.uk





Personally I'd only change it to hazel because brown -> hazel seems like something you can play off better than brown -> blue.


----------



## copemaxxeer (Feb 2, 2022)

Korea said:


> MSM is likely the closest someone can get to lightening their eye color. MSM controls _Melanin production_, and a surplus of melanin in the eyes = darker color. That's why ethic ppl have darker eye colors on avg_. _
> 
> You can either ingest MSM powder as a supplement or use eye drops. I'd think taking it as a supplement would make more sense because you can't penetrate the eye barrier without a strong laser, basically making the eye drops useless.


Wouldn't maximizing blood levels of glutathione also help?


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 2, 2022)

Preoximerianas said:


> The only ones that I know of are these two places.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are these laser surgeries 

because i dont wanna do lenses bullshit tbh


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 2, 2022)

Alexanderr said:


> There’s a few obscure companies doing it in Turkey and one in Spain but their safety profile is questionable and so are their results.


can you link ?

faggotass mod deleted my post for some reason


----------



## Preoximerianas (Feb 2, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> are these laser surgeries
> 
> because i dont wanna do lenses bullshit tbh



Yes they're laser surgeries.

This is how the Kerato people explain their technique:
Keratopigmentation is a novel procedure that permanently changes the color of the eye by means of creating an intracorneal tunnel with the aid of a femtosecond laser and inserting a special pigment in front of the natural pigment of the eye.
This procedure doesn’t involve the opening of the eye and therefore avoids intraocular complications like hemorrhages, infection, retinal detachment, and glaucoma.
Automated with the highest precision laser technology, the procedure is performed under topical anesthesia with eye anesthetic drops and is not painful.

Roughly the same procedure is done with the Neoris people:
This method of eye surgery consists of applying a pigment into the cornea via a circular micro-tunnel made with a femtosecond laser. It does not involve any permanent alteration of the internal structure of the eye or the application of any intraocular foreign object. It is, therefore, much less riskier than the placement of coloured implants which often leads to serious complications, and even less so than the depigmentation of the iris, which produces inefficient results and leads to a risk of glaucoma.


----------



## Korea (Feb 2, 2022)

copemaxxeer said:


> Wouldn't maximizing blood levels of glutathione also help?


Yes, and pretty much any supplement that reduces melanin or turns it into a lighter form will lighten the eyes.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Feb 2, 2022)

Korea said:


> MSM is likely the closest someone can get to lightening their eye color. MSM controls _Melanin production_, and a surplus of melanin in the eyes = darker color. That's why ethic ppl have darker eye colors on avg_. _
> 
> You can either ingest MSM powder as a supplement or use eye drops. I'd think taking it as a supplement would make more sense because you can't penetrate the eye barrier without a strong laser, basically making the eye drops useless.


have you tried it over a long period 

I've been taking 8-10 grams a day


----------



## MulattoTrenMaxxer (Feb 2, 2022)

I would get laser depigmentation at Yeux Clairs first and then do neoris or keratonyc


----------



## Korea (Feb 2, 2022)

MarkCorrigan said:


> have you tried it over a long period
> 
> I've been taking 8-10 grams a day







my sister when from T20 to T07 after like 3 months on 12g a day and then progress slowed down a shit ton. You're never gonna go from one color to another, but you can get a much light shade over a period of time.


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 2, 2022)

Daenerys said:


> I would get laser depigmentation at Yeux Clairs first and then do neoris or keratonyc


dont these look really fake like contact lenses?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Feb 2, 2022)

Korea said:


> View attachment 1520492
> my sister when from T20 to T07 after like 3 months on 12g a day and then progress slowed down a shit ton. You're never gonna go from one color to another, but you can get a much light shade over a period of time.


I have dark green

they look a bit lighter after a month


----------



## Korea (Feb 2, 2022)

MarkCorrigan said:


> I have dark green
> 
> they look a bit lighter after a mont


Yea I believe it. They'll prob get a little bit lighter then stop. I'm not sure if you need to take MSM for the rest of your life or if it's permanent tho.


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 2, 2022)

@Daenerys is Yeux clairs actual laser surgery? like burning the pigment

because the keraton one i heard thats pigment injection (which makes it look really fake and like lenses)


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Feb 2, 2022)

Korea said:


> Yea I believe it. They'll prob get a little bit lighter then stop. I'm not sure if you need to take MSM for the rest of your life or if it's permanent tho.


msm is good for your skin and hair anyway and it's not to expensive so


----------



## Prettyboy (Feb 2, 2022)

MarkCorrigan said:


> msm is good for your skin and hair anyway and it's not to expensive so


What is MSM?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Feb 2, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> What is MSM?


Methylsulfonylmethane

it's sulphur basically


----------



## Prettyboy (Feb 2, 2022)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Methylsulfonylmethane
> 
> it's sulphur basically


Does it have a connection to blonde hair? I remember reading a while ago something about sulphur and blonde hair color


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 2, 2022)

@Prettyboy @MarkCorrigan lets say you got laser surgery and have blue eyes (not talking abot kerato the fake looking one)

what excuse would you use? like when someone tells you how it changed


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Feb 2, 2022)

Prettyboy said:


> Does it have a connection to blonde hair? I remember reading a while ago something about sulphur and blonde hair color


it reduces melanin so probably


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Feb 2, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> @Prettyboy @MarkCorrigan lets say you got laser surgery and have blue eyes (not talking abot kerato the fake looking one)
> 
> what excuse would you use? like when someone tells you how it changed


got into a fight

look up david bowie



https://www.thecut.com/2016/01/story-behind-david-bowies-unusual-eyes.html


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 2, 2022)

MarkCorrigan said:


> got into a fight
> 
> look up david bowie
> 
> ...


yes but it just made his pupil bigger?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Feb 2, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> yes but it just made his pupil bigger?


changed his eye colour both of his eyes were brown


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 2, 2022)

Korea said:


> MSM is likely the closest someone can get to lightening their eye color. MSM controls _Melanin production_, and a surplus of melanin in the eyes = darker color. That's why ethic ppl have darker eye colors on avg_. _
> 
> You can either ingest MSM powder as a supplement or use eye drops. I'd think taking it as a supplement would make more sense because you can't penetrate the eye barrier without a strong laser, basically making the eye drops useless.


cope

yeux claires is amazing in spain it takes a lot
15-18 sessions just to go from dark brown to light blue but it looks insane if u do that many sessions 
u cant choose the color bc everyone has a different color due to genetics
it will cost a lot tho and u should aim to live in spain for half a year for the convenience

kerato also looks good if u choose the right color


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 2, 2022)

MarkCorrigan said:


> got into a fight
> 
> look up david bowie
> 
> ...


u have to already have light eyes to get that he was born withlight blye if u did that theoretically the other eye would be black while the other just stays brown
girls arent impressed w heterochromia if its one brown eye and one black 

i wonder if thats his actual eye or a contact or surgery


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 2, 2022)

Daenerys said:


> I would get laser depigmentation at Yeux Clairs first and then do neoris or keratonyc


if you do that it will be over 25k dollars including travel food surgery etc just get one or the other theres no point in getting both
if u get yeux claires to hide the inner brown if u want a lighter eye so kerato doesnt look fake then you wont be able to choose ur color bc everyone has different genetics you could do any color for kerato after that but itid look stupid if u didnt get the color yuex clairesgave u 

if u haev the money and time go for it 

but yuex claires looks good one girl went from dark brown to light blue after 18 sessions idk where the pic is buut it looks better than kerato so yeah


----------



## Korea (Feb 2, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> if you do that it will be over 25k dollars including travel food surgery etc just get one or the other theres no point in getting both
> if u get yeux claires to hide the inner brown if u want a lighter eye so kerato doesnt look fake then you wont be able to choose ur color bc everyone has different genetics you could do any color for kerato after that but itid look stupid if u didnt get the color yuex clairesgave u
> 
> if u haev the money and time go for it
> ...


This is a horrible first impression. I can already tell you're retarded as fuck and have no clue how the body you live in even works. Do your own research then come back.


----------



## Korea (Feb 2, 2022)

Every single laser eye surgery besides Stroma looks like utter dogshit. You're way better off using MSM which obviously works because it counteracts exactly what makes eyes dark.


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 2, 2022)

Korea said:


> This is a horrible first impression. I can already tell you're retarded as fuck and have no clue how the body you live in even works. Do your own research then come back.


why do i need to give good impression this is an incel forum

now youre my enemy we need to meet up and fight since u called me those evil names 

you fuck

pm me your adress at once! so i can pull up soon within the next few days

everything gi said was lifefuel and true because i spend all my time studying aesthetics and surgery

ive studied these color changes a lot

u insulted my pride motherfucker and u will pay

unless ur a coward you will fight me 

i want to hear u scream


----------



## Korea (Feb 2, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> why do i need to give good impression this is an incel forum
> 
> now youre my enemy we need to meet up and fight since u called me those evil names
> 
> ...


I'm gonna make my mom fart on you.


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 2, 2022)

Korea said:


> I'm gonna make my mom fart on you.


dude ur fuking gay send me ur fucking addres i want to beat u up


----------



## Korea (Feb 2, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> dude ur fuking gay send me ur fucking addres i want to beat u up


Send me yours.


----------



## jackieboy21 (Feb 3, 2022)

What does msm do for a tan though, if you reduce melanin then you won’t be able to get a tan?


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Feb 3, 2022)

Korea said:


> MSM is likely the closest someone can get to lightening their eye color. MSM controls _Melanin production_, and a surplus of melanin in the eyes = darker color. That's why ethic ppl have darker eye colors on avg_. _
> 
> You can either ingest MSM powder as a supplement or use eye drops. I'd think taking it as a supplement would make more sense because you can't penetrate the eye barrier without a strong laser, basically making the eye drops useless.


Been on this for months and months, honestly there's been no change my eyes are still brown lol.
Guess subliminals are the only thing left JFL


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Feb 3, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> dude ur fuking gay send me ur fucking addres i want to beat u up


He dude will your mom let me fart on her?


----------



## Deleted member 14024 (Feb 3, 2022)

I’m trying MSM 5g a day, will see if it works in 3 months or so.


----------



## Truemaxxer (Feb 3, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Been on this for months and months, honestly there's been no change my eyes are still brown lol.
> Guess subliminals are the only thing left JFL


dosage? and how dark are your eyes


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Feb 3, 2022)

Truemaxxer said:


> dosage? and how dark are your eyes


2200 mg the box says, my eyes are t40, I'd love to hit t15-t17


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 3, 2022)

blomqvisst said:


> I’m trying MSM 5g a day, will see if it works in 3 months or so.


dont waste your time 
instead get surgery its the answer for everything check my pf p


----------



## copemaxxeer (Feb 3, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> subliminals


You mean sublingual glutathione? or are you really going to take sublingual MSM? is that even a thing?


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 3, 2022)

MarkCorrigan said:


> changed his eye colour both of his eyes were brown


No he was born with blue eyes


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 3, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


> if you do that it will be over 25k dollars including travel food surgery etc just get one or the other theres no point in getting both
> if u get yeux claires to hide the inner brown if u want a lighter eye so kerato doesnt look fake then you wont be able to choose ur color bc everyone has different genetics you could do any color for kerato after that but itid look stupid if u didnt get the color yuex clairesgave u
> 
> if u haev the money and time go for it
> ...


no i looked up and it only costs 3k


----------



## copemaxxeer (Feb 8, 2022)

Korea said:


> View attachment 1520492
> my sister when from T20 to T07 after like 3 months on 12g a day and then progress slowed down a shit ton. You're never gonna go from one color to another, but you can get a much light shade over a period of time.


Why is everybody recommending powder instead of capsules?


----------



## Korea (Feb 8, 2022)

copemaxxeer said:


> Why is everybody recommending powder instead of capsules?


It's simply easier for your body to digest.


----------



## copemaxxeer (Feb 8, 2022)

Korea said:


> It's simply easier for your body to digest.


I am an absolute noob in taking supplements so excuse my lack of common sense. What about the dosage?, why 12 mg when the recommended is up to 4mg?

"
How to take MSM for health benefits​According to the Food and Drug Administration (FDA), MSM is considered safe at dosages under 4,000 milligrams (mg) per kilogram (kg) per day and in energy bars at levels up to 30,000 mg/kg. MSM supplements are available in capsule or powder form.

Taking more MSM than directed does not appear to provide better results. In the 2018 allergy study, people taking 12 g of MSM had less allergy relief than those taking 3 g.

People may also apply a cream that contains MSM to the skin. They should look for a product that specifies how much MSM it contains and how often to apply it.

People who are already using prescription creams for rosacea or other skin conditions should ask their dermatologist before trying MSM cream."

Is more really better in this case?, also is it better to take less dosage two times a day or just a big one?


----------



## Korea (Feb 8, 2022)

copemaxxeer said:


> I am an absolute noob in taking supplements so excuse my lack of common sense. What about the dosage?, why 12 mg when the recommend is up to 4mg?
> 
> "
> How to take MSM for health benefits​According to the Food and Drug Administration (FDA), MSM is considered safe at dosages under 4,000 milligrams (mg) per kilogram (kg) per day and in energy bars at levels up to 30,000 mg/kg. MSM supplements are available in capsule or powder form.
> ...


When they FDA evaluates shit, they're gauging what's safe for the mass population. Probably like 4% of the people being tested had bad side effects from higher doses, but I'm pretty sure you'll be just fine at 12mg.


----------



## copemaxxeer (Feb 9, 2022)

Korea said:


> basically making the eye drops useless.


Are the eye drops really cope? has anyone got positive results from it?


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 9, 2022)

copemaxxeer said:


> Are the eye drops really cope? has anyone got positive results from it?


its all cope now stop asking nigga


----------



## khvirgin (Feb 9, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> its all cope now stop asking nigga


are you really getting eye surgery bro?


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 9, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> are you really getting eye surgery bro?


Yes my plan is to get //snip// eye surgery which includes removing eye pigment and results in //snip// eye look 

But maybe in a year or two since i have too many things to do now.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> View attachment 1520492
> my sister when from T20 to T07 after like 3 months on 12g a day and then progress slowed down a shit ton. You're never gonna go from one color to another, but you can get a much light shade over a period of time.


Legit? Which brand did she use.

Have this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

johncruz12345 said:


> Legit? Which brand did she use.
> 
> Have this happened to anyone else?


Used This Amazon Link

@MarkCorrigan said his eyes got a bit lighter too.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> Used This Amazon Link
> 
> @MarkCorrigan said his eyes got a bit lighter too.


Are you exageratting the change or did your sisters eyes legitimately get lighter.

I dont want to waste my money.


----------



## Korea (Feb 15, 2022)

johncruz12345 said:


> Are you exageratting the change or did your sisters eyes legitimately get lighter.
> 
> I dont want to waste my money.


Not exxagerating.

Seems like it corrects the melanin production.

Like I'd theorized she had eyes like this the whole time, just hidden by too much melanin production.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Feb 15, 2022)

Korea said:


> Not exxagerating.
> 
> Seems like it corrects the melanin production.
> 
> Like I'd theorized she had eyes like this the whole time, just hidden by too much melanin production.


Ah, makes sense.


----------



## proudretard (Feb 16, 2022)

Korea said:


> Not exxagerating.
> 
> Seems like it corrects the melanin production.
> 
> Like I'd theorized she had eyes like this the whole time, just hidden by too much melanin production.


"SIAscope results showed statistically significant hemoglobin improvements for MSM when compared to baseline at week 8 (15.69±19.02, _P_=0.021) and week 16 (14.10±19.68, _P_=0.039) but not when compared to placebo. A statistically significant increase in melanin was observed in the MSM group at week 16 when compared to baseline (14.74±20.72, _P_=0.040) but was not statistically significant when compared to placebo (data not shown)."





Effects of Oral Supplementation With Methylsulfonylmethane on Skin Health and Wrinkle Reduction


AbstractObjective. The effects and perception of aging are directly reflected in the health and condition of the skin. Beauty and antiaging products largely focus on treatment of the skin with an outs




www.naturalmedicinejournal.com




Looks as if it really doesn't show the wanted effects on Melanine, so that it would actually reduce it.


----------



## Nautica (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## sebsyx (Feb 16, 2022)

Nautica said:


>



 the comment section is fucking funny


----------



## proudretard (Feb 16, 2022)

sebsyx said:


> the comment section is fucking funny


----------



## sebsyx (Feb 16, 2022)

proudretard said:


>


mirin this cope tbh


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 16, 2022)

This. Guy.
LEGIT. ascended. with eyes color change.

He went from a Chadlite. To a Chad. And is now with better grooming and shit, even very slolid GigaChad territory. With lillion Tiktok following and so on; makng cash out of his great looks level.
Mirin tbh

What an ascenscion!

before - and right after








And now, he even ascended further to solid Chads levels.


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Feb 16, 2022)

proudretard said:


>


It’s the same with all subliminals, comments claiming to have grown like 3 inches in a month with thousands of likes or people listening to subliminals to change their body or losing weight when all they did was lose weight, not to mention retarded comments with these ✨ emojis. The subliminal community seems so braindead


----------



## UglyGod360 (Feb 16, 2022)

Imagine not being born with natural serpent green eyes


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 16, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> This. Guy.
> LEGIT. ascended. with eyes color change.
> 
> He went from a Chadlite. To a Chad. And is now with better grooming and shit, even very slolid GigaChad territory. With lillion Tiktok following and so on; makng cash out of his great looks level.
> ...



This looks really fake when you get closer its a surgery that puts contacts in the eyes

i know a real surgery that actually gets rid of the eye pigment and gives you silver / grayish eyes


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 16, 2022)

Nobagger said:


> It’s the same with all subliminals, comments claiming to have grown like 3 inches in a month with thousands of likes or people listening to subliminals to change their body or losing weight when all they did was lose weight, not to mention retarded comments with these ✨ emojis. The subliminal community seems so braindead


I used to be a subliminal maker when i was 15 and got 150k views on a video jfl later on i realized it didnt work and left everything

but it can somehow change your mindset though for example making you more fearless.


----------



## zap (Feb 16, 2022)

There was a guy on /fit/ that claimed (posted pics too but they seem fake) he listened for 3 years and changed his eyes from brown to hazel


archive.wakarimasen.moe


----------



## BearBoy (Feb 16, 2022)

zap said:


> There was a guy on /fit/ that claimed (posted pics too but they seem fake) he listened for 3 years and changed his eyes from brown to hazel
> 
> 
> archive.wakarimasen.moe


They dont fucking work stop spreading this bullshit you retard


----------



## Real (Feb 17, 2022)

Eye-surgeon Opinion about Colored Contact Lenses: 
I was at an eye doctor recently, and just asked him what he thinks about them. 
He said he recommends never ever using them. Cause he is an eye-surgeon, and he 'all the time' has to do eye operations of people who eg take colored contact lenses and eg sleep-in with them by accident and then really fuck up their eye, like blindness and shit. And these people eg say 'i took them for 20 years and nothing bad ever happened before!'. 
He also said that normal contact lenses are a danger for the eye, it's just that 'making you able to see' is at least a good reason to take that risk. 
He said at least to go to an optrician to get colored contact lenses, cause he is 'liable'. 
Surely the eye surgeon has no 'realistic view' of the risks, he only sees the bad, but yea good to know about the risks.


----------



## WagedandReady (Sep 3, 2022)

Keratopigmentation for statescels seems pretty legit where they just insert pigment. Can’t comment on longevity because it’s too new to properly measure that. Don’t get your cornea Isaac Clarke’d tho


----------



## french_curry (Sep 3, 2022)

Keratopigmentation is shit guys I warn you. I got it done 5-6 years ago and honestly a good brand of contacts look better than that.

Concerning laser, it is not very effective.


----------



## Zoom759 (Sep 4, 2022)

Korea said:


> View attachment 1520492
> my sister when from T20 to T07 after like 3 months on 12g a day and then progress slowed down a shit ton. You're never gonna go from one color to another, but you can get a much light shade over a period of time.


how much is 12g? more or less than a tablespoon


----------

